# Интернет > Web-программирование > PHP >  проблема с utf-8 preg_match_all если символ два байта

## intersect

<?php

$title = "ключ:технология";

preg_match_all('#^([^\v:]*):\s*\K\V*#m', $title, $out, 2);

foreach ($out as $key) {

list($valuep, $namep) = $key;

echo $valuep;
}



?>

выводит те� а должно вывести слово технология.

короче на букве русской X все работа ломается.

на остальных буквах все ок.

почему так и как исправить? Помогите пожалуйста кто понимает.

----------


## FailWare

mb_internal_encoding

----------

